# 4 wk long 'loop' fibro, ibs-d, bed ridden 2x in 3 months! new lactose issue. HELP



## bunnyk63 (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't know if this is even possible - would like some feedback. Thank you. I think I suddenly developed ibs-d, is this a possibility? I've had fibro for 15 yrs (following an 8 week bout of active CMV infection throughout internal systems). I'm in my early 60's and fibro is advancing. What was WEIRD is that in Feb of this year I went down - quickly - with constant diarrhea, overwhelming tiredness. All I did was get up to go to the bathroom & eat - back to bed. 4 weeks! Then had a good month, then down again - just the same, another 4 weeks. Went to ER twice, dehydrated. Unrelated, after the 2nd bout I fell down & strained my left side. DR. sent me to ER for CT - nothing. Ran tests on stools, nothing. I have not had a normal stool since. Water with lumps, mushy, or pencil thin. Usually Water/lumps. I've even leaked in my sleep. This bowel thing is all new !!!!

For the majority of my life I did not like milk. Recently, the past 5 years I began to LOVE milk. I crave milk. I'll drink two glasses in a row w/ ice! Just in the past 2 months I began to link milk with gas....I was just starting to track things, and I got sick with sinus (so mucus stools due to actual mucus thru off my study)

A relative just recently told me she thought I had IBS. I've never considered this, because I do not have pain or discomfort. My question is - could my two - month long attacks have been the start of IBS? With IBS triggering my Fibro and vice-versa in a loop for 4 long weeks! Then maybe a newly developed lactose problem reinforcing my stool issues for a year now - before I realized it???????????? Will be seeing my DR in two weeks, would appreciate some feed back before I see him. Thank you.


----------



## health1234 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi, bunnyk63,

Were you able to see your doctor?

There is a new fecal sample test that you may not have previously done to determine diversity of bacteria.

Let me know how it goes,

Claire


----------

